

Isomorphic App Development with Ruby and Volt (2014) [video] - pedrokost
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i6AL7Walc4&feature=share

======
danbruc
Is it coincidence that Microsoft called a similar thing Volta [1] a couple of
years ago? Or is there some kind of pun or whatever that I am missing?

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Live_Labs_Volta](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Live_Labs_Volta)

~~~
ryanstout
It's a confidence actually, I hadn't heard of Volta until just now. I
originally was going to name it AmpFramework, but that turned out to be a
thing also :-)

